# Beiter plunger vs Shibuya DX



## Crashtacular (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello all,
I have been spending alot of time practicing over the last month in preparation for indoor nationals. I have recently placed an order for a Hoyt Formula Faktor 27' with X-tour Bamboo limbs. To go along with the new bow, I want to move to a new/better plunger. The two that I am looking at are the Shibuya DX that is around $40, and the Beiter that is around $120. I think it is safe to say that the Shibuya is a good plunger, and will serve most shooters very well. But what makes the Beiter better other than the click adjustment and numerical markings to repeat adjustments? Currently I plan on using this bow for outdoor 70m, However it is likely that I will use it for both indoors and outdoors. I shoot fat arrows indoors, so this would mean that I have to retune during the season change, or I buy two plungers to minimize tuning required. Would I be better served to buy two Shibuya's or one Beiter? Buying two Beiter's is out of the question right now as I am a college student. Would your recommendation change if I told you that my indoor average is a 570 and have shot a few scores in the 580's? My current setup is an SF Forged Plus 25" riser with SF Premium Carbon Long limbs rated at 30lbs. I have a long draw length and shoot at 40lbs OTF(measured not estimated). This riser comes with a rest and plunger that I have been using and quite honestly, seems to do its job just fine. My one complaint is that the plunger tip is rather hard and scratches my X7 shafts and they are not just cosmetic, it is starting to cut through the metal under the anodizing. Which plunger tip is better? I know that is a lot of stuff I put out there but I figured that I would provide as much information for some of the more experienced shooters to use if needed, or ignore if not needed.
Thanks in advance,
Joel


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

The AAE Gold may also be an option because it actually comes with two tips. One for Carbon and one for Aluminum arrows. I could be wrong but I don't think the Beiter plunger has tips for the different materials.


----------



## Crashtacular (Oct 23, 2016)

I appreciate the response martinfuchs. I have looked at the AAE as well, and actually prefer the look of it to the two options I listed. I have read and heard about tips failing prematurely or just falling off while shooting with the AAE Gold. I really like the idea of having two different tips for each arrow type, but that also means having to disassemble the plunger between seasons and adding more complexity to the changeover. After all, reliability and consistency is far more important than ease of adjustment. Since the AAE Gold has been mentioned, is anybody using the AAE Gold? What has your experience with it been?


----------



## yegon (Aug 15, 2017)

shibuya comes with 2 tips one plastic one metal, I believe the beiter tip is carbon, not sure

one problem with going with shibuya might be you always wondering if the beiter could give you a couple more points  As you are buying a high end rig Id go with the beiter just for the peace of mind


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been shooting a beiter for a little more than a year and the click adjustment makes switching arrows a cinch and really helps tuning by permitting very measured changes. There are cheaper plungers with click adjustment -- I decided to go with the beiter because they allegedly don't wear out. So far mine has worked flawlessly and has shown zero wear despite regular adjustment.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

I have just recently switch out my plunger from the Shibuya DX to the Beiter. Yes, the Shibuya is a good plunger and does have two tips and will serve you well if you go that way. The thing I had trouble with it is the consistency with my tune. It was so finicky to get it right and I couldn't get a proper bare shaft tune no mater what combo of spring or adjustment. So i just had to go with something close. When I removed the Shibuya and installed the Beiter, well it took me no time at all to tune the bow and for the first time I was able to pack both the fletched and bare shaft arrows in the X-ring. It was like I waken up a sleeping dog. Since then on occasion I have still run a check and shot a group of bare and fletched arrows and they still group the same each time. Anyway with the markings and click adjustment it is to move the settings for a different arrow and return it back with ease. Out of the two different plungers, my shot grouping and tuning had a noticeable difference. I see it in the targets that I have been saving from each time I at the range.


----------



## Crashtacular (Oct 23, 2016)

TheXringHunt, I appreciate you sharing your experiences with us. That was exactly what I was hoping to receive. I think that you make a good example of the positive effect that the Beiter provided. I also think that will influence my decision strongly towards the Beiter. Now my next question, What size would I require with a stick on rest for a Hoyt Formula Faktor? What about for a wraparound rest?


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

generally speaking, the long is for wraparounds, and the short is for majority of stick ons.


----------



## calarcher300 (Aug 3, 2016)

It sounds like you have already (wisely) decided to go with Beiter, and having owned the Beiter, Shibuya, and AAE I can say that is the right decision! I use the short length plunger on my hoyt GMX and Formula RX with a stick on Hoyt Super Rest and Shibuya Wire Rest. If you want to use a wraparound style rest I believe it is recommended to use the longer length.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

My experience with both Beiter and DX is they're both top quality and will more than do the job required. If you can get a good/easy tune the DX will perform, Beiter has the advantage of flexibility and speed of adjustment, for Stringwalking this can be a big help to Archers, when I just shot Gap and 3 under I really had no need for the Beiter.


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

I have been using the AAE Gold for a bit over a year and really like it. Changing the tips between aluminum and carbon arrows is a breeze. I just unscrew it and put the other tip in. Adjustment is extremely easy as well. I suppose it is mostly a question of personal preference if you go for the AAE Gold or the Beiter. Both are certainly world class options.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I am not a fan of the AAE Gold due to the tips falling off. You don't need that to happen during a tournament.

The primary benefits of the Beiter are indexing adjustability, consistency (you can have several and they will all perform the same), wide range of sizing options, and availability of replacement parts.

The Shibuya is a solid option. It is simple, also consistent like the Beiter, and locks down nicely. Just set it and forget it. You could argue that retuning and readjusting the plunger is a normal and necessary part of switching arrows - you already have the hex wrenches out, so lack of indexing click is not a big deal.

It is ultimately your call. As a barebow string walker, I use a Beiter because the indexing click adjustment is super useful for on-the-fly tuning for crawls. However, I do know some who don't like fiddling with it and prefer to !ock it down and either aim-off or adjust the string blur, so prefer the Shibuya because they are not tempted to fiddle with it and it is much less expensive.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

Crashtacular said:


> TheXringHunt, I appreciate you sharing your experiences with us. That was exactly what I was hoping to receive. I think that you make a good example of the positive effect that the Beiter provided. I also think that will influence my decision strongly towards the Beiter....



To add to this I did a quick informal poll awhile back when I was starting to do my shopping and research to get a feel of what our fellow archers prefer. You can see the results here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/poll.php?pollid=21325&do=showresults


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Joel,

No offense, but I honestly think you're looking in the wrong place to save $. You've already purchased one of the most expensive risers and limbs available. No time now to skimp on one of the few items that will touch every arrow you shoot.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Joel,
> 
> No offense, but I honestly think you're looking in the wrong place to save $. You've already purchased one of the most expensive risers and limbs available. No time now to skimp on one of the few items that will touch every arrow you shoot.


Yea, this sounds like ordering a sportscar with all the options except for the tires. It's just not going to be as good as it should be.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Crashtacular (Oct 23, 2016)

Limbwalker, 

You are absolutely right. I totally agree about the importance of it. But I think what I was really hoping to figure out is if the Shibuya was close enough to the Beiter that I would be better of buy two Shibuya's, one for indoor and one for outdoor. Or if I should buy one Beiter and just retune for both. I plan on having two strings, one for indoor and one for outdoor, and I am trying to decide if I am going to use the same height vertatune plate for both indoor and outdoors. If I use the same height plate, then I can buy a Shibuya rest and just adjust the height for skinny arrows vs fat arrows. If I use different heights, then I would likely go with a wraparound spigarelli rest that I can use with both setups. As far as saving money, I think it goes without saying that we all try to minimize cost wherever we can. However, I am not opposed to spending the extra money on a better plunger/rest. My main goal for this thread is to determine where I will benefit from spending the extra money and where I will not. Based on the responses I received, I think that spending the extra money on a Beiter is the way to go. As far as the cost of the riser and limbs, I am a firm believer in getting something good quality that will last. I shot my first bow a little of a year ago, and while I do not want to say that I have outgrown my current setup, as it can still shoot better than I can, I am seeing the limitations of my setup. In one year I have outgrown almost $1000 in equipment between the riser, limbs, stabilizer setups, and sight. I am happy that I started out with the equipment that I did so that I can both appreciate the benefits of the better equipment, but also notice the difference. I feel that a novice shooter wont know the difference between the SF Axiom stabilizers I was using and the Bee Stingers. When I started using stabilizers, I couldn't tell the difference. Now I can. I just hope that I will be able to notice the difference with this new bow, and that it will make me feel at ease like I do with my Axcel sight and other higher end equipment that I can trust will do its job when it counts.

P.S. No offense taken, I wanted an honest answer and you did that. Thank you
Joel


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah yes, to your original point... Unless you have a backup bow, getting a second plunger in hopes of avoiding re-tuning for arrow changes is not as good as getting one great plunger that is so easily adjusted and is accurately indexed. I have a second Beiter and it lives on my backup bow. You've got the good stuff already so you probably should get the good plunger.

I would also argue that retuning for arrow changes is not difficult and enforces a good practice of revisiting your tune every once in a while.


----------



## yegon (Aug 15, 2017)

winter is long anyway, your form changes (hopefully improves) your tune changes


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

You won't get a better plunger with Beiter over Shibuya, you get one that's easier to adjust.

Shibuya has been good enough for 1350+ fita's in the past. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be good enough for now.


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

martinfuchs said:


> The AAE Gold may also be an option because it actually comes with two tips. One for Carbon and one for Aluminum arrows. I could be wrong but I don't think the Beiter plunger has tips for the different materials.


For $120.00, the Beiter better not scratch my arrows, whether they be wood, carbon, aluminum or layered magnesium/bismuth..........


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

So what are people's experiences when it comes to the Beiter plunger tip scratching arrows? Is that a myth or does this actually happen?


----------



## Focal (Aug 6, 2004)

martinfuchs said:


> So what are people's experiences when it comes to the Beiter plunger tip scratching arrows? Is that a myth or does this actually happen?


It’s not so much scratching as wearing a little bit of a flat spot near the tip where the arrow pushes against it on release. I can feel (but not easily see) it on mine after a while. If you change your nock rotation/indexing I’d imagine it would even out, but mine have been in the same spot since I first built them. My plunger tip gets a bit black after a while as well, and that’s just the carbon wearing/transferring.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

martinfuchs said:


> So what are people's experiences when it comes to the Beiter plunger tip scratching arrows? Is that a myth or does this actually happen?


I have never had issues with my Beiter scratching my arrows. Whether it is aluminum or carbon. 

If you buy a Beiter you will never have to buy another plunger ever again. They are the cream of the crop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

